# Weißer Hintergrund geht nicht weg



## Baumgamo (6. September 2013)

Hallo,
könntet Ihr bitte mir bei folgendem Problem helfen:

Ich möchte ein Foto in eine FCPX  timeline einfügen und zwar als "darüber gelegte" Portrait einer verstorbenen Person, während das video gerade den Grabstein zeigt.
Mein Prob: Ich will nicht, dass die "Ränder" des Fotos zu sehen sind, es stört den Gesamteindruck. Also habe ich in CS6 eine neue Ebene angelegt, darauf die Ränder weg"radiert", darunter kamen die kleinen grau-weißen Kästchen raus (bin Anfänger, jetzt merkt man es ;-). Dann hab ich die eigentliche Hintergrundebene gelöscht, das Bild als JPEG gesichert und in FCPX importiert. Und, weiß der Geier, die Ränder sind wieder zu sehen, es ist halt jetzt alles, was wegradiert war, weiß und das DIN A 4 Format ist auch deutlich sichtbar.
Ich möchte gerne, dass nur der Kopf im Portrait sichtbar ist und kein Hintergrund, weil der Hintergrund soll ja dann der Grabstein sein. was mach ich da bloß falsch? Beim sichern war auch "Hintergrund transparent" angekreuzt.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gruß
baumgamo


----------



## Sprint (6. September 2013)

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. JPG kennt keine Transparenzen und beim speichern wird alles, was keine Farbe hat, mit weiß aufgefüllt. 
Wenn du PNG Bilder einfügen kannst, speicherst du das Bild als 24 bit PNG ab. Da bleiben dann auch Transparenzen erhalten. GIF geht zwar auch, hat aber nur 256 Farben, was bei Fotos nicht so toll aussieht.


----------



## Baumgamo (6. September 2013)

Super, 
vielen Dank! Darauf wäre ich nicht gekommen, das hat mich schon viel Zeit gekostet. Werde ich heute Abend gleich mal probieren.
Gruß
baumgamo


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. September 2013)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> ... speicherst du das Bild als 24 bit PNG ab. Da bleiben dann auch Transparenzen erhalten.



Genau genomen sind das dann 32bit PNGs ... d.h., dass du daran denken musst, im Dialog "Für Web & Geräte speichern" nicht nur 24bit PNG zu wählen, sondern auch das Häkchen bei "Transparenz" zu machen.  Diese zusätzlichen 8bit werden dann für die 256 Transparenzstufen verwendet.


----------



## ComFreek (6. September 2013)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> GIF geht zwar auch, hat aber nur 256 Farben, was bei Fotos nicht so toll aussieht.


GIF für Fotos zu verwenden ist zwar Schwachsinn, aber die Annahme, dass 256 Farben maximal unterstützt werden, ist falsch. Siehe auch http://phil.ipal.org/tc.html.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob PS dies unterstützt. Bin hier eher der Programmierer


----------



## Baumgamo (6. September 2013)

Danke!
an alle, die hier geholfen haben. Ich war schon ganz schön frustriert aber jetzt klappt es tatsächlich und sieht gut aus! (Glücklich bin ;-)
Gruß
baumgamo


----------



## Another (6. September 2013)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob PS dies unterstützt. Bin hier eher der Programmierer



Ganz ehrlich, .gif in True Color kannte ich bis jetzt noch nicht.
Also laden kann ich die True Color .gif-Animation von der Seite da in PS, in Einzelframes, aber als komplette Animation. Nur ich sehe keine Möglichkeit sie so als .gif auch wieder auszuspucken. Egal über welche Speicher/-Export-option, bietet mir PS nur die Ausgabe via 256 Farben an.

Hat einer dazu 'ne Idee? Oder nur über Umwege zu 'nem anderen Programm?


----------

